# Danner Pronghorn GTX 400g Hunting Boot



## huntinstuff (Sep 20, 2012)

Opinions on this boot? If anyone owns a pair, im interested in your experience with them. Thanks!


----------



## deadend (Sep 20, 2012)

Not as durable as stitch down Danners but 100% comfortable and my go to boot most of the time.


----------



## collardncornbread (Oct 7, 2012)

I use Danner boots(Not sure if they are Pronghorn) when I go to Colorado or anywhere there are lots of rocks to climb. They are much better on ankle support than say the LLBean or Muck boots that I prefer in the south east for comfort and Quietness, and our wet bottom lands.
CC


----------



## Papa Bear (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a pair of Pronghorn 400's that are 5 yrs old and it is the best boot I have ever owned.  Really comfortable and great support for the ankles being a big fella.


----------



## JohnK (Oct 12, 2012)

I saw them discussed in a thread on GON and got some during the summer. I love 'em.


----------



## humdandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Great boot!  I've owned several pairs over the years.  This year I spent a bit more and went with Meindels Perfekt Bootfrom Cabelas.  These boots have been by far a much better hiking and hunting boot.  Do yourself a favor and spend the extra money.

(I had a $100 gift cert. and that was the only reason I bought them.)


----------

